# The bow of your desire



## azrael01 (Jan 3, 2016)

What recurve or long bow are you currently lusting over? What are you planning to get next?

Tell us what it is and everyone else try to convince us that the bow we want is dreadful or that we should absolutely buy on right now. 

The bow I really like is a black and maple Hoyt Dorado.


----------



## Vella (Dec 3, 2015)

I love vintage stuff ... I'd love to have a Bear Tamerlane from the 60's or 70's in the 30-33# range as a target bow. As it stands, realistically my next "get" will be a set of 35# limbs for my takedown.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm happy with what I have and aside from a set of lighter limbs for one of my TDs I don't see anything new in my future.

If I _were_ to buy a bow, it would be the new 63" Ace 50's style recurve that Brandon Stahl (Rose Oak Creations) is building. I'd get one with a cocobolo or rosewood riser, either figured maple or myrtle burl I-beam and limb veneers, black leather lace up grip. Finished in satin, and 45# at my 29" draw length would do nicely.

Come to think of it I do have a nice piece of cocobolo sitting in the closet...:archer:


----------



## azrael01 (Jan 3, 2016)

I love love love the minimalist Bauhaus aesthetic. I wish there were more minimalist bows.


----------



## llewokj (Mar 4, 2013)

A Blacktail Bow 68" recurve 60# @29" DL - with all of the beautiful elk engravings on the maple and cocobolo riser.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

One of Kegan's bows or a Gillo Ghost in my dreams. What I have now will work for a lifetime.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

llewokj said:


> A Blacktail Bow 68" recurve 60# @29" DL - with all of the beautiful elk engravings on the maple and cocobolo riser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should check out some of the bows on the "in stock" page...http://www.blacktailbows.com/store/c11/IN_STOCK_BOWS_(exotic_wood_offerings).html

They have three of them on there that are incredibly detailed. They were made for a show and available soon, be prepared for some serious $$$...:wink:


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

something from acadian woods, those are the most beautiful bows ive ever seen.


----------



## azrael01 (Jan 3, 2016)

catcherarcher said:


> One of Kegan's bows or a Gillo Ghost in my dreams. What I have now will work for a lifetime.


That Gillo ghost is really pretty. What other minimalist bows exist out here.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

Vella said:


> I love vintage stuff ... I'd love to have a Bear Tamerlane from the 60's or 70's in the 30-33# range as a target bow. As it stands, realistically my next "get" will be a set of 35# limbs for my takedown.


I got the bow of my dreams a few months ago...a '69 Bear Tamerlane HC-300 @ 35#.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Pulled the trigger on a few bows going into production. 
DAS Tribute riser
Border target riser
Black widow pma 64" 50# at my draw, all phenolic riser black/white ebony limbs. 

Chad


----------



## azrael01 (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh my. Those DAS bows are gorgeous


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

A Covert Hunter. 17" riser, medium limbs.
Unfortunately I have not sold my current rig....
If not, I won't be disappointed to keep shooting my Morrison and Hex 6.5H limbs


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

A take-down Timberpoint Kraken would be mighty fine. 

Grant


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

grantmac said:


> A take-down Timberpoint Kraken would be mighty fine.
> 
> Grant


Yes it would indeed, beautiful bows.


----------



## Trimf (May 15, 2015)

I'm looking at buying a 15" TT Black Onyx riser to mount my Uukha HX10 evo limbs too.
This will give me a good looking smooth drawing 58" bow for very close range bush stalking during this years Sika Deer rut in April/May.

John.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I finally got it when I picked up a 27 inch Bernardini Luxor. Now I have the riser to help me build 72 inch bows with my collection of long Border ILF limbs. I have the tool that I need for the type of shooting I do.


----------



## Stickbow08 (Dec 30, 2015)

Black widow psr 60" recurve
Black widow pl 62" longbow
Tolke classic whip 62" 

Just going to start saving and maybe I'll have a decision made when I have the money.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

Trimf said:


> I'm looking at buying a 15" TT Black Onyx riser to mount my Uukha HX10 evo limbs too.
> This will give me a good looking smooth drawing 58" bow for very close range bush stalking during this years Sika Deer rut in April/May.
> 
> John.




i gotta say, the black onyx riser is great, i absolutely love mine. 
the grip is juuuuust right


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a brand new Whippenstick Phoenix sitting at the post office right now....it is beautiful.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

The one I have...

Though I am a sucker for a project 

I'm following up on a 'stab' based on grant's suggestion of a bolt and hockey pucks for my 'form' bow. Once that's pretty close to done, I start testing a recently acquired assortment of shafts ranging from .800 to .1200, to see what the bow likes.

It's interesting, from an introspective standpoint, because I get the 'new toy gratification' feelings, while fully understanding that it's not going to be, in any reasonable expected way, 'better' than what I've already gotten figured out, apart from being such a decrease in draw weight that I can use it for form development. 

The cost of the riser, limbs, and everything else, is still less than half of what a lighter set of limbs would cost me, but still, it is a good example, from the standpoint of the joy of playing with, and figuring out, something new, that consumerism has a very, very powerful engine


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd kind of like a Bear Custom Kodiak TD in a Black Phenolic/Bolivian Rosewood motif with Gold latches holding a set of Custom Kodiak Borders Hex 5's in place.

Yep...I'd lust for that! 

Meanwhile?...I got some serious bows I'm perfectly content with...including a 60"/38# '69 Super Kodiak that's busy getting a professional refinishing job done right now.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

grantmac said:


> A take-down Timberpoint Kraken would be mighty fine.
> 
> Grant


Agreed, I have one of those in my long term ideas along with a recurve (totally competition legal!) suited to my size & draw and currently thinking a Black Douglas would be nice.

I'd like to dabble in Barebow in the winter months too so who know where that might go, but a nice riser for that crosses my my mind.

For now though, I'm still very much in love with my Dryad ILF longbow!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

JINKSTER said:


> I'd kind of like a Bear Custom Kodiak TD in a Black Phenolic/Bolivian Rosewood motif with Gold latches holding a set of Custom Kodiak Borders Hex 5's in place.
> 
> Yep...I'd lust for that!
> 
> Meanwhile?...I got some serious bows I'm perfectly content with...including a 60"/38# '69 Super Kodiak that's busy getting a professional refinishing job done right now.


The HEX5 are overshadowed by the newer HEX6 and HEX7, but they are a great limb, even by today's standard. I have shot some personal bests with those limbs, including 90 meters. For me, they covered the four FITA distances the best of all the limbs I have used. Which goes to show that faster is not always better. You need the right speed for the shots you are taking. And they are smoking fast, even by today's standards.


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

Whippenstick Phoenix 3-piece with either burled walnut, bocote, or ebony as the dark wood on curly maple, with bocote veneers.

Or a Covert Hunter.

Sent from my XT1056 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99% (Feb 5, 2014)

The object of my desire......the Tribute riser with 7.5's.
coming over from hunting with a compound for 30 yrs. I think 
will suite me just fine.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> The HEX5 are overshadowed by the newer HEX6 and HEX7, but they are a great limb, even by today's standard. I have shot some personal bests with those limbs, including 90 meters. For me, they covered the four FITA distances the best of all the limbs I have used. Which goes to show that faster is not always better. You need the right speed for the shots you are taking. And they are smoking fast, even by today's standards.


Does Borders still make HEX5's Hank?..just going by profile?...they just "Look Right" too me....just the right amount of hook without being over-cooked. 

wait...I don't want to know...cause if they do I'd be wanting to order a set...for the DAS Elite and the Ghost.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I believe they are discontinued. I believe they are only making the HEX6 and HEX7 now. You can sometimes find some on the used market. They may even have some EOL copies laying around the shop.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I believe they are discontinued. I believe they are only making the HEX6 and HEX7 now. You can sometimes find some on the used market. They may even have some EOL copies laying around the shop.


Phew!...Thanks!....That was close! LOL!


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

If you go on the border website they show a big sale on the Hex 5's, I think it's under the Black Douglas ILF Limbs if I remember right.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm patiently awaiting the DAS Tribute too... and tossing up whether to get a Black Swan Hybrid Longbow or a Bear Kodiak Takedown.
First world problems


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Pretty much have it (see signature / avatar).

I’d like to fill out a set:

- magnesium A-handle
- #2 and #3 limbs in various weights

But not having much luck finding them at a price I’m willing to pay.

I’d also like a Seefab Centaur — if I could find one, I’d keep it, and a set of aluminum arrows in my truck.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

The next one on my list and I am looking for one now is a Pittsley Predator...

The next one after that will be a Bear TD Red Stripe...

And if I ever find the funds... A Border Covert Hunter.

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## llewokj (Mar 4, 2013)

Easykeeper said:


> You should check out some of the bows on the "in stock" page...http://www.blacktailbows.com/store/c11/IN_STOCK_BOWS_(exotic_wood_offerings).html
> 
> They have three of them on there that are incredibly detailed. They were made for a show and available soon, be prepared for some serious $$$...:wink:


Sigh....


----------



## DaveWood (Aug 28, 2015)

Pearson Pinto, Groves Spitfire, Bear Black Panther and Super Kodiak among other vintage bows... So many bows so little time...


----------



## Kris_H_97 (Sep 2, 2011)

I know I'm still rookie, hell not even qualified to be a rookie since I don't even own a recurve yet, but the lust bug has bit me WAY hard on a classic Bear Kodiak Hunter. A friend of a friend is an owner of a '69 that just hit the market. Waiting for him to come around and drop the price significantly...fingers crossed.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

Kris_H_97 said:


> I know I'm still rookie, hell not even qualified to be a rookie since I don't even own a recurve yet, but the lust bug has bit me WAY hard on a classic Bear Kodiak Hunter. A friend of a friend is an owner of a '69 that just hit the market. Waiting for him to come around and drop the price significantly...fingers crossed.


Kris, plenty of K-Hunters on eBay. I just nabbed one for a little over 200 a few weeks ago, a 1970 model in fantastic condition. They are out there.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've been trying to start the build on my "dream bow" for almost two months now; customers and ILF have been coming first!

I really want to build a 68" Imperial pulling around 45# at my draw. A Jack-of-all-trades longbow that I won't have to deviate from over the course of a year. Do everything from 3D, to paper, to hunting. Just need more time to actually make it!


----------



## azrael01 (Jan 3, 2016)

Anyone ever made or ordered a StarWars inspired bow? Like a Shiny black Vader bow or a white with blue highlights R2 bow.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

azrael01 said:


> Anyone ever made or ordered a StarWars inspired bow? Like a Shiny black Vader bow or a white with blue highlights R2 bow.


Let's hope not! :tongue:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Would be happy with getting some high end ILF limbs down the road for the titan

if I could get a bow , I would love to try out a covert hunter


----------



## azrael01 (Jan 3, 2016)

Captainkirk said:


> Let's hope not! :tongue:


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Just got it today.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I have access to a lot of different bows 

Some are great 

Some not so great 

For the first time in my archery life I am fully saded 

I do not want for any other bow 

Since this has happened I have got other bows out of curiosity but none hold a candle to my


----------



## SaskBushMan (Apr 22, 2006)

It doesn't ever end....I have tried many top end bows and have always desired a cari bow. Well now I have a cari bow slynx and love this bow, so now I want one of his take down taiga with static limbs....but I also want to try one of South's wolverine xt with static limbs.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

azrael01 said:


> View attachment 3660770


Blasphemy!


----------



## 99% (Feb 5, 2014)

Damn, 
Joe every time I think I'm over it you go and post 
another pic of that Beauty. 

Have to admit the object of my true archery desire would be the CH.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I just like the ILF bows........


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I've got an Imperial coming from Kegan in a couple weeks so that should be fun. If I had to choose something of a dream bow I would probably look at wanting a Cari-bow Slynx. Otherwise if my little Imperial is going to shoot like I think it will I may just sell my others and get a few more Omega's.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Howard Hill Wesley Special/Big 5, then Hoyt Tribute (finger shootable compound). Sorry fellas, but it's not either-or for me!


----------



## Wobbley (Sep 26, 2014)

JINKSTER said:


> I'd kind of like a Bear Custom Kodiak TD in a Black Phenolic/Bolivian Rosewood motif with Gold latches holding a set of Custom Kodiak Borders Hex 5's in place.
> 
> Yep...I'd lust for that!


Minus the gold latches and in C riser length and I am with you.

Next probable get is a Super Kodiak, black phenolic, 64 inch AMO, 40 pounds @ 28.

Or an ILF settup starting with a Hoyt riser.


----------



## Agrippa (Jan 21, 2016)

Black Swan Recurve 64" 65# at 30" .... I will sell my soul for this bow..


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ChefChivo said:


> I've got an Imperial coming from Kegan in a couple weeks so that should be fun. If I had to choose something of a dream bow I would probably look at wanting a Cari-bow Slynx. Otherwise if my little Imperial is going to shoot like I think it will I may just sell my others and get a few more Omega's.


For longbows im sold on omega, I own a pricey fancy longbow, have shot many others. The omega original is the best longbow I have shot to date, might not be the fanciest bow on the market but the most accurate powerful longbow I have owned. Another bow im kicking myself in the butt for selling.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

I can offer no justifications at all for my fantasy.

Start with the basic design of a Howard Hill “The Legend Stick” that is 70 inches long with a 40 lb. draw weight at 28 inches.

Modify it such that the limbs were made of three solid laminations of maple rather than three laminations of laminated bamboo. Also modify it such that the narrow and deep handle grip was made from a solid block of maple rather than laminated bamboo.

There are likely those who can (and will) explain to me why this would be a piss poor design. That is probably the reason this design isn’t offered in the first place! However, it is a really cool bow in the unrealistic virtual world of my mind’s eye.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd like a dedicated indoor target bow, an ILF with state of the art carbon foam limbs, plunger, rest, etc. and John Demmer III at my side to help me set it up. Right now I'm using an old Bear Tamerlane or a Black Bear warf with Black Max limbs.

In lieu of that Bill Jinks would sell me one of his rigs.


----------



## erotomaniac1928 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'd really like high end barebow riser with some Border Hex limbs. If only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

After a while, and some maturity, you realize that a bow is just a bow. It's usefulness is directly related to the guy driving it. 
says the guy will about 100 bows in his racks ... and has been shooting the same one for over 10 years ...

Viper1 out.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I really wanted a one piece Border Reiver with a custom grip. Not going to happen I think. If anyone hears of one for sale, minus the custom grip of course, let me know.


----------



## Dusty Lee (Jan 11, 2015)

I haven't posted anything on this forum for a very long time but this thread caught my interest because I'm excited about my next bow. Right now I have 4 bows that I'm happy with and really don't need or want another one, but, a few months ago a thread started by Jinkster regarding his latest and greatest bow :wink: peaked my interest to the point where I had to do some investigating, and that lead to my ordering a Jim Hill Thunderchild.  I put down the deposit in April 2015 and am beginning to hope my turn is coming up soon. I have decided on how I want it to look as far as wood choices and it even has a name already The only thing I'm not sure on is length. I'm leaning towards a shorter bow, 58" but am not sure if that's what I'll end up with. It will be my one and only long bow and I am very, very excited about it.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Tenbrook Archery longbow, just not sure what woods I would go with. Always wanted one of his bows. Hopefully someday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tecumseh03 (Dec 19, 2014)

Bob Lee Ultimate!


----------



## tandemcpl (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm very happy with what I have, but I would really like to add a CD Archery WF19 with some Dryad ACS LBX limbs.

be blessed.

Toby


CD Archery WF25 Riser
Win Win N-Apecs limbs 42lbs
Uukha HX 10 Nature 45lbs (19" Riser)
Omega Imperial 40lbs
Carbon Express CXL 250

“Come to me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.” Matt. 11:28


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

The bow of my desire is a Bob Lee custom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

I have what I think is one of the last Proline Warfs done by Sam Dunham. I think he perfected the conversion on this riser. Moved the limb bolts in, enclosed ILF slot ala Bob Morrison, etc. I doubt I'll ever need anything else in a hunting recurve. Although I'd like to swap my medium limbs out for longs.

I also have a Spig BB with Samick Universal Carbon limbs for target shooting. It does and will for a very long time, shoot better than I can. Of course a limb upgrade would be fun to try, but not needed.

What I don't have is my dream bow, a 62 Kodiak 45 - 50 #s. There was one at the Expo this weekend on Lonnie's table, but the ol'wallet just wasn't ready this time.

The bow I dream about trying to build one day is a 62" 1962 Kodiak replica with black glass (or carbon) and maple limbs, built on a black diamond wood riser with a G10 I beam. I'd add one inch to the riser at the fades and one inch to the hooks in the curve...


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

I am looking forward to the Tribute riser- I have a order in for Morrison Max 4s to go with it. This should take care of my tinkering & tuning needs.

I just ordered a Bear Takedown- I shot several Black Widows and Bear Bows at Kzoo the Bear Takedown was excellence embedded in simplicity. I don't know how I have overlooked this one over all these years. 
I'm with Jinkster a Black phenolic version of the Takedown would call for an immediate purchase on my part. 


My dream bow would be a Dalaa with the indexing qualities of the Tribute.


----------



## mikeja (Feb 2, 2016)

Hope to one day get a Lefty Martin Savannah


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

llewokj said:


> A Blacktail Bow 68" recurve 60# @29" DL - with all of the beautiful elk engravings on the maple and cocobolo riser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only thing better than this would be 2 of them. One about 35# and the other about 45# would do nicely.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Viper1 said:


> Guys -
> 
> After a while, and some maturity, you realize that a bow is just a bow. It's usefulness is directly related to the guy driving it.
> says the guy will about 100 bows in his racks ... and has been shooting the same one for over 10 years ...
> ...


True that, but I'd much rather look at a beautiful Blacktail than my Dorado. Would not expect to shoot it any better but I can appreciate fine work when I see it. I'll probably have to wait on a Blacktail until I hit the powerball.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

centershot said:


> True that, but I'd much rather look at a beautiful Blacktail than my Dorado. Would not expect to shoot it any better but I can appreciate fine work when I see it. I'll probably have to wait on a Blacktail until I hit the powerball.


Agreed. I've been shooting my "beater bow" now for the last six months or so and I'm itching to build something that isn't so ugly when going to shoots!


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

centershot said:


> True that, but I'd much rather look at a beautiful Blacktail than my Dorado. Would not expect to shoot it any better but I can appreciate fine work when I see it. I'll probably have to wait on a Blacktail until I hit the powerball.


Kind of like looking at a classic Parker double which wouldn't shoot any better than an old clunker Savage double.


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't need another bow, but I have 1 of 3 on my list. What I can't wait for is that feeling when this new bow I have feels like many I've regretted selling over the years. That relationship where you and the bow are one. I can't get that yet because I'm waiting on wood arrows!!!! Then the relationship will start officially. I have exactly one wood arrow I've been using for the last 3 weeks doing bale work in my basement, and the occasional shot outside when the weather cooperates. It's missing a feather too, but I'd rather shoot it than the dozens of carbons I have laying around. This Bear TD and wood arrows is a perfect example of simplicity and function. It shoots great, what more can I ask for? MY ARROWS TO ARRIVE LOL!


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

I got the "bow of my desire" about a year ago...a pristine Hoyt 5PM with a vintage sight. The funny thing is that I feel more comfortable with my Shakespeare Trident. Both bows are 30#, but the Hoyt is much heavier to hold. For some reason, I'm scoring better with the Shakespeare w/o a sight than I am with the Hoyt with a sight.


----------



## Flying Dog (Aug 12, 2004)

I will be looking at a Tolke Classic Whip LB. The last Whip I had was such a good shooter but was at the top of my draw wt. limit so I sold it. Another HH LB is also in the near future.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I actually have a few but the one I'm desiring most right now is in the shop getting restored and refinished...

A 60"/38# '69 Bear Super Kodiak....










The good news?...it should be done soon.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Dale Dye good medicine.


----------



## llewokj (Mar 4, 2013)

centershot said:


> Only thing better than this would be 2 of them. One about 35# and the other about 45# would do nicely.


Kinda hard to justify if I would be afraid to take it out and risk messing it up! Still a beauty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millerman715 (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow awesome Bows! I love "The Special Edition" absolute works of art!


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

A Border CH would be nice.


----------



## Ken Thorhill (Feb 4, 2016)

66" Blacktail elite- 50#@30" in LH. It should be here in June.







In the mail. It should be here tomorrow, or Saturday. Fox Triple Crown Micarta riser with yew flare, 68" long and 49#@30".


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

Bob Lee/Wing Prestige II or Groves Spitfire Magnum


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

JINKSTER said:


> I actually have a few but the one I'm desiring most right now is in the shop getting restored and refinished...
> 
> A 60"/38# '69 Bear Super Kodiak....
> 
> ...


I have a 1968 SK 50#. An AWSOME shooting bow. I just wish it was 45# now...age sucks.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tandemcpl (Sep 12, 2013)

tandemcpl said:


> I'm very happy with what I have, but I would really like to add a CD Archery WF19 with some Dryad ACS LBX limbs.


I’m bringing this post back to see who else has ended up with the bow of their desire.

I waited a while to get this combo put together and I really like the way it shoots. I don’t have a chronograph, but from what I can tell this rig shoots pretty darn quick, with a super smooth draw.

CD Archery and Dryad Bows are both top notch companies with great folks to deal with.

Be blessed.

Toby


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

tandemcpl said:


> I’m bringing this post back to see who else has ended up with the bow of their desire.
> 
> I waited a while to get this combo put together and I really like the way it shoots. I don’t have a chronograph, but from what I can tell this rig shoots pretty darn quick, with a super smooth draw.
> 
> ...


Very nice rig


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

tandemcpl said:


> I’m bringing this post back to see who else has ended up with the bow of their desire.
> 
> I waited a while to get this combo put together and I really like the way it shoots. I don’t have a chronograph, but from what I can tell this rig shoots pretty darn quick, with a super smooth draw.
> 
> ...


Sharp looking rig. Congrats


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

View attachment 5145489


This one arrived last Monday. Blacktail Sitka 62" 50#@28


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

toohunglo said:


> View attachment 5145489
> 
> 
> This one arrived last Monday. Blacktail Sitka 62" 50#@28


Beautiful bow


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Very interesting thread. I missed it first time around.

I'm lucky to shoot what I have. Voodoo Kustom has done me very well for about 8 years. Before that a bow only lasted a hunting season or 2 and then I had another on order. Once I had 3 on order.

Would still like to shoot my Voodoo, but some physical problem has me shooting a Bernardini Cobra with Hex 7.5's.

The bow that I always wanted to shoot/own is a Habu. I'm surprised it has gone unmentioned. Unfortunately, if I ordered one I'd probably be dead by the time it was made. AND I felt like that 10 years ago. Guess I should have ordered one back then.

Bowmania


----------



## Longbowlegend (Jul 28, 2015)

Probably going to get an Omega longbow next and a Wes Wallace recurve. Not sure which models yet! gotta look up some reviews.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm going to be putting finish on mine in the next week or so. Imperial with a flared ipe riser, pulling 47# on the nose at my draw. Waiting on a snake skin from a friend to trim this baby out, too.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Can't wait to see that Kegan!


----------



## Highhawk (Aug 6, 2016)

Never shot one but I think I would like a bow from the Black Widow Company.


----------



## bcwilly2003 (Nov 1, 2016)

Dryad Legend ILF recurve


----------



## sampb18 (Nov 16, 2016)

I have been drooling over the newer bob Lee's with the slide in limbs


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

kegan said:


> I'm going to be putting finish on mine in the next week or so. Imperial with a flared ipe riser, pulling 47# on the nose at my draw. Waiting on a snake skin from a friend to trim this baby out, too.


cant wait for the pictures


----------



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

tandemcpl said:


> I'm very happy with what I have, but I would really like to add a CD Archery WF19 with some Dryad ACS LBX limbs.


^^ this, and an Omega Imperial. Oh, and also a Cover Hunter. 

So many good bows out there : )

cheers,

T.


----------



## cth (Oct 31, 2009)

60 inch 35 lb pull at 28 inch one piece Bruin Custom recurve. Fast, quiet, accurate. The most humble bowyer I have spoken with, and most I have spoken with have been good, humble people. Own it.


----------

